# Few reloaders?



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow, not many reloaders here On Hand Gun Forum? Newest thread April of '19? Well I'm a hard set reloader. I started in '69 when I emptied the cylinder of my 38 and thought "I wonder if I could reuse these?" and that started it all. I reloaded for about 10 years when I was interrupted by a messy divorce and had to see all my reloading stuff to eat. I began again in '88 and have been reloading since. I only have two calibers I don't reload for 22 lr and 5.45x39. 

I recently bought a Beretta M81, and it's a new to me caliber (I reload for 9 other calibers). I've researched a bit of loads/load data and tools, but haven't even fired it yet (local stores don't carry 32 ACP). So any 32 ACP reloaders wanna share their experiences? I started reloading semi-autos in 2006 so I won't have any trouble with the little 32...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I only reload .45 ACP and .30-'06.
No help from me.
Sorry.


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I only reload .45 ACP and .30-'06.
> No help from me.
> Sorry.


+1


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I haven't reloaded for years but when I did it was for the larger 45 ACP, 45 Colt, 41 magnum and 44 magnum because those were by far the calibers I shot the most. 
I was more of a hands on reloader and preferred the Lee Turret Press instead of a progressive press. This meant that I handled each shell case and bullet several times during the process. I had a set of 9mm dies but seldom used them because the smaller cases and bullets were frustrating to handle. I owned a Beretta 32 ACP Tomcat but never bought dies for it because if I didn't like dealing with the 9 mm I certainly didn't want to deal with the smaller 32 ACP. 
I know it was a lot more work but that's the way I preferred to do it.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My reloading time is mostly spent on precision rifle rounds. 6 and 6.5 creedmore. .357 and .44 are about the only handgun calibers I reload mainly because of the cost difference. I find it hard to spend the time on my single stage loading 5.56, 9mm and .45 ACP and just look for good deals on bulk ammo. Someday I'll jump into a progressive loader to make loading pistol a little more efficient. I enjoy reloading but it has actually become somewhat of a part time job shooting PRS.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I kinda feel at a severe disadvantage with loss of choices as a reloader. Don't misunderstand me. That factory ammo I have shot in the past few years is excellent. Where I'm going is being able to make handloads for a particular firearm with my choice of bullets and performance levels. Also, I have several rifles for which there is no factory cartridges available. Two of my rifles each store bought round is $5.00. I get all my reloading choices plus the economy. All this is my personal choice. If your choice is different that's fine. I elect to have the benefits of reloading coming my way My regret is not getting into reloading earlier. Retired now, I am making up for lost time.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I reload for 9mm, .41 mag, .45 Colt, .454 Casull, .223, .243, .308, 30-06, .35 Whelen and .375 H&H. I've been reloading since 1967. I enjoy it almost as much as shooting it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Worked out a load for my 6.5 Creedmoor earlier this year. Just finished up a Grendel load. Will load for a second weight on the Creedmoor when I find another chronograph. I somehow thought it would be a good idea to shoot mine. I don't remember responding to the memo, but must have.
I haven't shot or loaded 9MM in a couple of decades. 40 was always about the same price to load or buy, but that has come to a close. It will be the next project. 
I just don't talk about it a lot on forums like this.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

FWIW; I reload because I like to. I don't reload to save money (!!!) and most on my guns have factory ammo available, if I chose to buy ammo (my last purchase of factory ammo was 4 years ago when I got a new SAA clone because I had no brass or dies). For me there are no disadvantages to reloading; I enjoy the time spent researching, getting together components, loading, shooting and reviewing/logging the results of my labor. For the calibers I reload I have several more options available to me than provided by factory ammo and I also enjoy casting my own bullets (I have reloaded my 44 Magnums with everything from 123 gr balls over a dusting of Bullseye up to 310 gr. ingots over near max. loads of WC 820, 90% of which aren't available anywhere but my shop). I have "experimented" with several calibers since 1969 when I pounded out y first 38 Specials with a Lee Loader, but never got into wildcatting. So, if it weren't for reloading, I might not shoot or just stick with 22 rimfires...


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

I haven't been reloading long, three or four years but I really enjoy it. I only reload for handgun, .327 federal, .357 mag, 10mm, .44 special and .44 mag.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Reloading: I got crosswise in another forum over what made a real shooter. The other guy's point was that there were demands in life that limited time. He continued that there are many ways to get to where you want to be. He elaborated on his situation to do with family, children and work. His point was well made. The little matches I attend the average age is probably sixty-five. None of these people fools with a cell phone or plays video games.

From my years reloading I would be considered an old timer. This is not right. Reloaders are perpetual newfers. Don't think so? Pick up a copy the AR thirty years old. You may see technology that is no longer practiced for one reason or another. That's what I mean by eternal newfer. One change has to do with cast bullets. The new technology is powder coating. Will the old technology go when one can start out making lead bullets with some basic stuff from Lee and a toaster oven?

Today I was at the rifle club. Two citizens came in spoke to us and started shooting their 6.5 CM. I picked up their brass when they left. It was a total of eighteen rounds. Wonder if those guys reloaded?


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

mdi said:


> So any 32 ACP reloaders wanna share their experiences?


I don't load 32 ACP but I do load 380. Do you load 380 ACP?
If you do then what I'm about to say is old news to you. With the 380 changing the powder charge by only *.*1 of a grain makes a real difference. If you go as little as *.*3 grains beyond max then it becomes a genuine overload.
Slight bullet seating depth differences will also change things considerably. 
The 32 is of course even smaller than the 380 so I'd think small changes in anything will make big-ish differences with the 32 ACP.
Lately I'm using HP-38 in the 380. Might be good in the 32?
Sorry, that's all I got.

Sam


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm a new guy here,been reloading about 20 years. That said I'm still learning. Haven't been loading much lately due to moving into a new house, so haven't been out to shoot much.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I've loaded since 1965, currently load .38, .357, 9mm, 44 mag, 45 acp, .223, .243, .270, 12 ga and 20 ga. I hand load so I can shoot more, it's also an enjoyable part of the shooting hobby. I use a Dillon 550B for .38, 9MM and 45 ACP, a Lyman Turret for the others. For many years I cast my pistol bullets, now buy cast and plated bullets for the most part, a few jacketed bullets.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I started reloading pistol cartridges. I have an RCBS "rock chucker" single stage press along with all the equipment to go along with it. I still have a good supply of powders, primers, bullets and thousands of casings that I'd saved over the years. But suffice it to say I lost interest and got bored with it.

I started out with one of those Lee loaders in .44 Special then moved on to a single stage press with individual dies for different calibers.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I found 30 nickle plated .357 mag cases at the one range so that turned into me loading up 200 ea. .357 magnum rounds. On my rock chucker. Reloading supplies are getting pretty scarce in my area especially small pistol and small pistol magnum primers. I happy to have the ability to reload for anything I have except rimfire.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun said:


> I found 30 nickle plated .357 mag cases at the one range so that turned into me loading up 200 ea. .357 magnum rounds. On my rock chucker. Reloading supplies are getting pretty scarce in my area especially small pistol and small pistol magnum primers. *I happy to have the ability to reload for anything I have except rimfire.*


That's why I kept all of my equipment and supplies. You never know.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

This site has never had a large number of reloaders . When I first joined I tried to generate some interest . 50+ years of casting bullets and reloading experience that I would be glad to share with anyone interested .
Maybe more reloaders have come on board and this latest shortage might generate some interest ... Post your questions , maybe one of us can help .
Gary


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I reload 45ACP, 38 Spl, 357 Mag, 45LC, 32S&W and Shot-shell .410


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Reloading participation in forums. It's a sign of priories of a website is where the reloading sub-forum appears. A hint is if it's below that of possum breeding. One is fairly warned. You have such topics as having removed so many crimps from GI 223 brass. On and On.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

We used to load for varmint hunting mainly. Lots of 22-250 and even more .556/.223.
There are very substantial gains that can be made in accuracy over even "premium" factory loads if done correctly.
Over the years the extra time to reload just wasn't available any longer.

GW


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

With the exception of .22lr, I reload for all calibers that I shoot....... .38 Special, .380acp, 9mm and .45acp.

I reload .38 Special and 9mm on a Lee Pro 1000 progressive and .380acp and .45acp using multiple Lee single stage presses.

Most folks recommend starting with a single stage but, I jumped right into the progressive and turned to the single stage later. I started reloading back during Obama's ammo shortage as a matter of economics and convenience and soon found it to to a somewhat therapeutic activity.


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

I started out loading .38 special, then bought a .44 mag, .357 then a.270 , followed by .223 and .45/70. I guess you could say I got kinda' carried away. Oh and I almost forgot the.45 colt (not acp)


----------

